# sponge filter question



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

hello,

i have a 10g shrimp tank and i need to upgrade my sponge filter. the attached is a picture of a sponge filter i saw for sale on ebay. i have no clue on how people normally install this.

do i plug in a air tube into it?
do i plug it into my filter intake?
is it a part for a specific filter that i dont know about?

any advice is greatly appreciated
thanks in advance
Trevor


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

it should hook up like a HOB. I may have some pipes you can have


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

It looks like your standard sponge filter. I've seen similar models in LFS. 
It should be air pump driven, run an airline into the intake nipple, and you're good to go. Looks like the type that mounts on the glass with suction cups.

If you're still not sure how it works, perhaps a trip down to your LFS and look at their dual wall mounted sponges for sale - you'll probably see how it works.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like a AZOO Oxygen Two sponge filter rated for 50 gallons tank......perhaps the AZOO Oxygen One is better for a 10 gallons tank.

Azoo Oxygen Sponge Filters - AquaCave


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Hook it up to an air pump, like the others said. It's easy enough to control the rate of air flow with a little plastic in-line control valve, so you don't blow your shrimp into orbit. Go with the most sponge you can get into you tank comfortably - I use the doubles in several 10 gallon tanks to very good effect.

These are decent enough filters, but the suction cups ... well, kinda suck. they tend to float off once in a while.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

They work well with a air pump.
As Storm mentioned you can regulate the air with a in-line control valve.

I like to add a tee if I have too much pressure and use the in-line valve on the T to bleed off the air rather than choking the pump output.

I bought 4 of the same filers on Ebay myself a couple of weeks ago.


----------

